# Opus viri S. Ludovico Regi, dum vivebat, charissimi....



## Diadem

Here's the context:

Page 2 of _actual_ text in Pugio Fidei, Paris edition (1651).
Pugionem Fidei Principi Fidei offero. *Opus viri S. Ludovico Regi, dum vivebat, charissimi Ludovico Principi S. Ludovici nepoti dedico*. Borbonio Principi arma illius Ordinis cudo, in quo, quacumque ingredimur, in aliquam historiam Regiæ stirpis Borboniæ vestigium ponimus. Operam & obsequium Burdegalensis Optatissimo Burdegalæ, & Αquitaniæ Proregi addico inter gaudia Civitatis Tua in salute communi recognoscentis beneficia. Ille olim qui cum Ætolis Ennio comite bellavit Fuluius non dubitavit Martis manubias Musis consecrare; licebit nobis Musarum Pugionem, & manubias Marti consecrare.​
I bolded the phrase I'm having a little difficulty with.

"I dedicate the man's work to King Louie while he was living, of the most beloved Prince S. Louis..."

What does the abbreviation "S." signify? 
If one could provide an actual translation, so I can understand what's being said, that would be most helpful.


----------



## XiaoRoel

I dedicate this human work to saint Louis, king while he lived, to dearest Prince Louis, Saint Louis's grandson. 
Sorry for my clumsy English, but this is the meaning of the phrase


----------



## Diadem

Greatly appreciated! I do recall now that Louie IX was canonized as a saint, so that makes complete sense.

Edit: Actually, can you explain your translation a bit? According to your translation, the author is dedicating the human work "to Saint Louis" and "to dearest Prince Louis, Saint Louis' grandson."

Is this really what the Latin is saying, i.e. that he is dedicating it to both?

Isn't _carissimi_ in the genitive case, thus meaning "of the dearest," while the dative ("to the dearest") would have been _carissimo_?

How about the following translation? Is it grammatically correct, and if so, could it be more likely according to the context?

"I dedicate this human creation for St. Louis, king while he was living, to Prince Louis, grandson of the dearest St. Louis."


----------



## jrundin

How about:

I dedicate the ("a"?) work of the ("a"?) man, most dear to Saint Louis while he was alive, to Prince Louis, grandson of Saint Louis. 

The charissimi is agreeing with "viri." They are both genitive.


----------



## Diadem

Very nice. Thank you for your suggestion jrundin.


----------



## jrundin

And I must thank XiaoRoel, who know what "S." stood for. I had no idea.


----------

